# قانون الإيمان



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لفت نظرى وأنا أقرء قانون الإيمان المسيحى أمرا
فبعد أن ذكر
( نؤمن بإله واحد الآب ضابط الكل خالق السماء والأرض . . .
وبعد أن قال 
( ونؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد . . .
قال إله حق من إله حق 
أحسست بالتعارض 
فالأول إيمان بإله واحد 
والثانى 
الهان !
فكيف نوفق بين القولين ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*متابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 سبتمبر 2011)

إله حق من إله حق. 

          أي أنه إله حق، مولود من      الأب الذي هو أيضا إله حق. فكل من الأب والابن إله حقيقيين له كل الصفات      الألوهية، وكل قدراتها وكل المجد والقدرة، إلي ابد الآبدين.

*         ** و نعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن في الحق في          ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية ( 1يوحنا 5 : 20 )*

*         ** وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح          الذي ارسلته ( يوحنا 17 : 3 )*


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2011)

> أحسست بالتعارض
> فالأول إيمان بإله واحد
> والثانى
> الهان !
> فكيف نوفق بين القولين ؟


لا مش إلهين ولا ثلاثة ألهة وأبدا لا يوجد تعارض  وإحساسك غلط !
يبدو أنك لم تركز في كلمة الاب من بعد إله واحد نؤمن بإله واحد الآب ضابط الكل خالق  السماء والأرض
وبعدها ونؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله  الوحيد
ولو أكملت قانون الإيمان ستجد ونؤمن بالروح القدس  الرب المحيي 
فالاب هو الله 
والإبن (يسوع المسيح) هو الله 
والروح القدس هو الله 
ثلاثة أقانيم مجتمعين في جوهر واحد هو الله (الإله الواحد)


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*لم نبتعد إطلاقا عن الثالوث والتوحيد المسيحى المعروف
فالإيمان بأن الله واحد لاينفى  انه 
مـــــــــــــــــوجود
عــــــــــــــــــاقل
حـــــــــــــــــى 
أيضا لاينفى أنه تجسد فى ملئ الزمان وظهرلنا نحن البشر فى شخص رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ياريت المسلم لما يعرض شئ يقول النصوص بتقول أنه فيه تعارض  مش يقول إحساسى أنه فيه تعارض .*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> إله حق من إله حق.





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> أي أنه إله حق، مولود من الأب الذي هو أيضا إله حق. فكل من الأب والابن إله حقيقيين له كل الصفات الألوهية، وكل قدراتها وكل المجد والقدرة، إلي ابد الآبدين.
> 
> *** و نعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية ( 1يوحنا 5 : 20 )*
> 
> *** وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ( يوحنا 17 : 3 )*



كلامك ده يتفق معايا
أنهما إلهين 
صح


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> لا مش إلهين ولا ثلاثة ألهة وأبدا لا يوجد تعارض وإحساسك غلط !
> يبدو أنك لم تركز في كلمة الاب من بعد إله واحد نؤمن بإله واحد الآب ضابط الكل خالق السماء والأرض
> وبعدها ونؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد
> ولو أكملت قانون الإيمان ستجد ونؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحيي
> ...



وانت ياروستا زودت كمان واحد
بقوا ثلاثة !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لم نبتعد إطلاقا عن الثالوث والتوحيد المسيحى المعروف*​
> *فالإيمان بأن الله واحد لاينفى انه *
> *مـــــــــــــــــوجود*
> *عــــــــــــــــــاقل*
> ...



 إيه المشكلة ياسمعان أن الله ( الواحد )
موجود وعاقل وحى !
واحنا مش بنتكلم عن التجسد 
بنقول أن النص فى قانون الإيمان 
يقول
إله حق من إله حق !
يبقى دول إلهين


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لم اتكلم علي ياسر جندي

واتكلم علي عقل ياسر جندي

واتكلم علي روح ياسر جندي

هل معني كدة انهم 3  ولا واحد بس هو ياسر جندي

هو من حيث الجوهر واحد زي ما انت واحد

لكن من حيث الاقنوم 3  زي ما كيانك وعقلك روحك 3 

فهمت حاجة


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*منعاً للتفاهات والجدال الغريب ...... *
*يا أخ لابد أن تقرأ وتتحاول الفهم بصدق *

*لك بعض المواضيع التي تشرح الثالوث والأقانيم واوحدانية الله *
*أقرأهم وتعال لنتواصل *
*الله واحد فى ثلاثة أقانيم .. ( بحث ممتع )*
*ماهو الثالوث المقدس..سؤال*
*هل الثالوث ممكن ؟*
فالمشكلة عندك هو عدم فهم معني الثالوث ومعني كلمة أقنوم وكيفية وحدانية الله

*أو يا ليتك تستخدم خاصية البحث لتري
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لم اتكلم علي ياسر جندي





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> واتكلم علي عقل ياسر جندي
> 
> واتكلم علي روح ياسر جندي
> 
> ...



قياس كالعادة مع الفارق 
عقلى غير مستقل عن ذاتى
وكذلك روحى
أما الروح القدس
الذى هو أحد الأقانيم
فهو مستقل عن الذات 
يحيى ويميت و ... 
إذن فنحن أمام ذوات مستقلة ! !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *منعاً للتفاهات والجدال الغريب ...... *​
> *يا أخ لابد أن تقرأ وتتحاول الفهم بصدق *​
> *لك بعض المواضيع التي تشرح الثالوث والأقانيم واوحدانية الله *
> *أقرأهم وتعال لنتواصل *
> ...



 اصبر ياتوين شوية
يمكن أفهم


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> اصبر ياتوين شوية
> يمكن أفهم


 
*طب يا حبيبي .... أنا أديتك مواضيع مشابهه لتساعدك علي الفهم *
*وتركت لك موضوعك لتعود بعد أن تنتهي من القراءة ومحاولتك للفهم لتسأل ما تريد*
*ليكون الموضوع مثمر للكل .... حيث وقتها سنتواصل مع شخص لديه خلفية عن الموضوع مش أبيض *

*خد وقتك وكل الأخوة في أنتظارك هنا*​


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*بس علي فكرة .... لو بجد نفسك تفهم .... هتفهم *
*علشان ربنا قال أسألوا تعطوا أطلبوا تجدوا أقرعوا يفتح لكم*​


----------



## Philoxinos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبّة أخي المبارك
*​*قيلت هذه الجملة للتأكيد على أنّ الابن لا ينقص عن الآب في شيء. وإنّما هما متساويان
فعلى سبيل المثال: أنا إنسان وأنت إنسان. نحن لسنا اثنين من ناحية إنسانيتنا (بمعنى أنّ لك إنسانية خاصّة بك ولي أخرى). ولكنّنا نحن اثنين من ناحية شخصيّتنا فأنا Philoxinos وأنت ياسر الجندي
*


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وانت ياروستا زودت كمان واحد
> بقوا ثلاثة !


يا ريت تفهم المقصود ولا تتهور في الرد من دون فهم ...  

قانون الإيمان هو إعلان واضح وصريح عن ماهية الله الواحد الذي هو في ثلاثة أقانيم 
فهو قد أعلن نفسه لنا بثلاثة أقانيم هي الاب والإبن والروح القدس
فالاب هو اللاهوت ضابط الكل 
والمسيح الإبن هو الناسوت الذي تجسد من الاب بقوة الروح القدس
والروح القدس هو الروح المنبثق من الاب


----------



## Philoxinos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبة الربّ معكِ أختي العزيزة

*​


> والمسيح الإبن هو الناسوت الذي تجسد من الاب بقوة الروح القدس



*اعذريني أختي المباركة.
المسيح هو ابن الله الذي تجسّد من مريم العذراء بواسطة الروح القدس.
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> قياس كالعادة مع الفارق
> عقلى غير مستقل عن ذاتى
> وكذلك روحى
> أما الروح القدس
> ...



مين قالك ان الابن مستقل عن الاب عن روح القدس

الثالثه جوهر واحد

لكن كل منه اقنوم 

الاب في الابن 

الروح القدس روح الله


----------



## apostle.paul (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*اله حق من اله حق 
او حرفيا زى موردت فى قانون الايمان النيقاوى اليونانى 
ثيؤن الثينون ايك ثيؤ الثينون
معناها ان الوهية الابن الحقة من الوهية الاب الحقة لا يختلف فى جوهره الالهى عنه
حرفيا الاله الحق من الاله الحق
الوهيته كل منهما لا تختلف عن الاخر 
ومساو له فى الجوهر 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> فهو مستقل عن الذات


يعني اية مستقل ؟


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا اخ ياسر المشكلة هي عندك انت لاتريد ان تفهم وترى الحقيقة لانك اعمى روحيا وهذا لايمكن علاجه الا بالطلب من الرب يسوع المسيح ان يفتح عيونك لترى الحقيقة واضحةوانا بدوري ساصلي واطلب من الله ان يملئك بقوته قوة الروح القدس ان ينور ذهنك لتختار الطريق الصحيح. اخي اريد ان اقول لك معلومة وهي بما انا ديننا سماوي فلايكون فهمه سهلا من الارضيين اي يجب ان يرتقي فكرك الى اعلى من فكرك البشري الذي يقيس كل شئ بمفهومه الارضي  والرب يكون معك *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب يا حبيبي .... أنا أديتك مواضيع مشابهه لتساعدك علي الفهم *
> *وتركت لك موضوعك لتعود بعد أن تنتهي من القراءة ومحاولتك للفهم لتسأل ما تريد*
> *ليكون الموضوع مثمر للكل .... حيث وقتها سنتواصل مع شخص لديه خلفية عن الموضوع مش أبيض *​
> 
> *خد وقتك وكل الأخوة في أنتظارك هنا* ​



 شكرا ياعسل وسفر سعيد


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *سلام ومحبّة أخي المبارك*​
> 
> *قيلت هذه الجملة للتأكيد على أنّ الابن لا ينقص عن الآب في شيء. وإنّما هما متساويان*
> *فعلى سبيل المثال: أنا إنسان وأنت إنسان. نحن لسنا اثنين من ناحية إنسانيتنا (بمعنى أنّ لك إنسانية خاصّة بك ولي أخرى). ولكنّنا نحن اثنين من ناحية شخصيّتنا فأنا Philoxinos وأنت ياسر الجندي*



طيب بس احنا فى الآخر اثنان ! !


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> طيب بس احنا فى الآخر اثنان ! !



اثنان ( اقنومين ) يعبر عن كل منهم بأنه الله ... وليس اله مختلف عن اله ..


اثنان اقنوم ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> يا ريت تفهم المقصود ولا تتهور في الرد من دون فهم ...
> 
> قانون الإيمان هو إعلان واضح وصريح عن ماهية الله الواحد الذي هو في ثلاثة أقانيم
> فهو قد أعلن نفسه لنا بثلاثة أقانيم هي الاب والإبن والروح القدس
> ...



 بحاول أفهم  ياروستا
بس أوعى تزعلى منى
مش أقنوم تعنى شخص ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> مش أقنوم تعنى شخص ؟


اقنوم كلمة سريانية ، وهى كلمة تم التعبير بها عن الهيبوستاسيس ، وكلمة شخص هى من كلمة person الإنجليزيية اي انها ترجمة ايضا !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اثنان ( اقنومين ) يعبر عن كل منهم بأنه الله ... وليس اله مختلف عن اله ..
> 
> 
> اثنان اقنوم ..



 ايه ياعم هو أنت بتنام أمتى ؟
لسة سهران !
ترجم بقى ياعم الكلام ده


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اقنوم كلمة سريانية ، وهى كلمة تم التعبير بها عن الهيبوستاسيس ، وكلمة شخص هى من كلمة person الإنجليزيية اي انها ترجمة ايضا !



طيب ماشى
أقنوم بقى يعنى إيه ؟
أنا متفق معاك 
إنك هطول بالك شوية


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> ايه ياعم هو أنت بتنام أمتى ؟







> ترجم بقى ياعم الكلام ده


اترجم ؟؟؟ وات ؟؟


اترجم من العربي ؟


يعني ببساطة لما نقول اله من اله معناه ان الثاني من نفس طبيعة الأول ولذلك قيل " اله " من " اله " فساوى بين كلمة " اله " الاولى و كلمة " اله " الثانية .. ... مين هم بقى دول ؟؟؟ *اقنوم* الآب و*أقنوم *الإبن .. 

فكل اقنوم هو لا يقل عن الأقنوم الثاني ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> أقنوم بقى يعنى إيه ؟



دا موضوع كبير وبصراحة مش عارف هاتفهمه بسهولة ولا لأ !

اقنوم ممكن تقرأ عنها هنا :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب أذهب لفاصل 
علشان ظروف العمل
ثم أعود لنكمل هذا الموضوع الهام
أنت لسة متابع معانا ياعبود 
ولا نمت ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب اوك ، بالتوفيق بس المهية بالنص


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ العزيز ياسر أنا سرياني وأستطيع توضيح كلمة الأقنوم لك بالسريانية، ولكن قبل ذلك دعنا نفهم إله من إله


لنعود إلى نص قانون الإيمان التي ذُكرت بها لنفهمها ضمن سياقها الطبيعي:

ــ ... وبربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوِ للآب في الجوهر...


فإذاً عزيزي والنص كما يبدو في غاية الوضوح، فهو يقول: نور من نور إله حق من إله حق
كما أن النور عزيزي يولِّد نوراً ولا يكونان نورين بل نور واحد هكذا أيضاً ولادة الابن من الآب بنفس الطبيعة الإلهية دون أن يكونان إلهين
ولهذا يقول مساوِ للآب في الجوهر
فهو يتحدث عن الجوهر الإلهي الواحد المشترك بينهما
ولهذا أعطى الآباء تشبه النور فقالوا نور من نور


فكيف يكونان إلهين يا أخ ياسر والآباء أساساً ومنذ بداية قانون الإيمان أوضحوا أن الله واحد


لا تتمسك عزيزي بجزء من الكلام ليخرج عن مضمونه ومعناه


مرة أخرى معنى إله من إله أي أن لهما طبيعة إلهية واحدة كما يفهم من النص ذاته


سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اله حق من اله حق *





apostle.paul قال:


> *او حرفيا زى موردت فى قانون الايمان النيقاوى اليونانى *
> *ثيؤن الثينون ايك ثيؤ الثينون*
> *معناها ان الوهية الابن الحقة من الوهية الاب الحقة لا يختلف فى جوهره الالهى عنه*
> *حرفيا الاله الحق من الاله الحق*
> ...



ألوهية كل منهما 
يبقى الهان !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اترجم ؟؟؟ وات ؟؟
> 
> 
> اترجم من العربي ؟
> ...



الثانى من نفس طبيعة الأول
فبه ثانى !
وفبه أول !
يبقى الهين !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> الأخ العزيز ياسر أنا سرياني وأستطيع توضيح كلمة الأقنوم لك بالسريانية، ولكن قبل ذلك دعنا نفهم إله من إله​
> 
> 
> لنعود إلى نص قانون الإيمان التي ذُكرت بها لنفهمها ضمن سياقها الطبيعي:​
> ...



 لهما طبيعة إلهية واحدة !
الهان !


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لهما طبيعة إلهية واحدة !
> الهان !


وهل عندما تتحدث عن نور الشمس وحرارة الشمس تتحدث عن شمسان؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
نحن جميعاً تحدثنا عن اقنومان
يصح فيك قول المسيح لهم عيون ولا يبصرون، لهم آذان ولا يسمعون​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> وهل عندما تتحدث عن نور الشمس وحرارة الشمس تتحدث عن شمسان؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!​
> نحن جميعاً تحدثنا عن اقنومان​
> يصح فيك قول المسيح لهم عيون ولا يبصرون، لهم آذان ولا يسمعون​



 طول بالك
نور وحرارة الشمس طبيعة واحدة 
الله والإنسان طبيعتان 
فافترقا !


----------



## Philoxinos (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبةّ أخي العزيز*​*مشكلتك **أخي العزيز ** هي في فهم إيماننا بوحدانية الله وثالوثه، معاني المصطلحات اللاهوتية لا أكثر، وهذه أمر بديهي جدّاً.
هناك أمر يجب أن لا ننساه أبداً، وهو أنّ الله غير محدود ولا شبيه له على الأرض. سواء في وحدانيته، أو ثالوثه. ومعرفتنا المحدودة لا يمكنها الدنو من إدراكه إلّا بطريقةٍ محدودة. فالأمر ليس معادلة بسيطة لها حلّها وكفى. ومن نحن حتّى نضع الله تحت الأرقام ونشبّهه بـ 1+1=2 أو أن نشبّه وحدانيته بالرقم 1.
فالأمر بالتالي ليس بسيط. بحسب تعليقاتك.
نحن نؤمن بوحدانية الله، ولكن أيضاً نؤمن بثالوثه (الله المثلّث الأقانيم)
فلمعرفة أفضل علينا أن نفهم أوّلاَ ماذا نقصد بالوحدانية، وماذا نقصد بالثالوث. وما تحمله المصطلحات من معنى (الطبيعة- الجوهر- الأقنوم- الشخص- الخاصّة إلخ).
سأتوقف الآن ريثما نسمع آراء الأخوة الأعزّاء.*​


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طول بالك
> نور وحرارة الشمس طبيعة واحدة
> الله والإنسان طبيعتان
> فافترقا !


عزيزي من هو الانسان الذي تتحدث عنه
قانون الإيمان يتحدث في هذا المقطع عن اقنوم الآب واقنوم الكلمة
ولذلك يقول (مولود قبل كل الدهور)
فهل الإنسان مولود قبل كل الدهور​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> عزيزي من هو الانسان الذي تتحدث عنه​
> قانون الإيمان يتحدث في هذا المقطع عن اقنوم الآب واقنوم الكلمة
> ولذلك يقول (مولود قبل كل الدهور)​
> فهل الإنسان مولود قبل كل الدهور​



على فكرة 
لو هتزعلوا منى 
أنا مستعد أن أمشى سريعا
قلت قانون الإيمان يتحدث عن أقنوم الآب وأقنوم الكلمة 
ماشى
السؤال 
هل كل أقنوم اله ؟


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> على فكرة
> لو هتزعلوا منى
> أنا مستعد أن أمشى سريعا
> قلت قانون الإيمان يتحدث عن أقنوم الآب وأقنوم الكلمة
> ...


مين زعلان هون 
بالنسبة للسؤال فقانون الإيمان عزيزي هو الذي يجيب ولست أنا
(نؤمن بإله واحد)​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> ألوهية كل منهما
> يبقى الهان !



هذا ما رددنا عليه وفي نهاية الإقتباس تعود فتكتب نفس العبارات العجيبة ! وكأن مشاركتنا بعد ادعاءك الأول مكتوبة بالحبر السري ، هذا يسمى اضاعة وقت ، عندما تريد ان تصر على فهمك فناقش الذي نكتبه لك ولا تضع رأيك الخاطيء مرة اخرى !



> الثانى من نفس طبيعة الأول



بالضبط ، الأقنوم الثاني ( الله ، إله ) من نفس طبيعة الأقنوم الثاني ( الله ، إله ) ...



> فبه ثانى !
> وفبه أول !


وفيه ثالث كمان ، فهناك ثلاثة اقانيم ...



> يبقى الهين !


يبقى مافهمتش ..



> لهما طبيعة إلهية واحدة !



نعم للأقنومين طبيعة الهية واحدة لهذا هماااا ( اقنومين يعبر عن كل منهما بإله ) ..



> الله والإنسان طبيعتان
> فافترقا !



فين هنا في اللي بترد عليه الله وانسان وافترقا دي !؟



> أنا مستعد أن أمشى سريعا


هذا سنحدده نحن ، إن ظللت غير قادر على الحوار اللهم الا كتابة نفس ما رددنا عليه ..


> السؤال
> هل كل أقنوم اله ؟



كل اقنوم هو " كل الله " ، إذن عندما نعبر عنهم نقول ان الله الآب والله الإبن والله الروح القدس ، فكلمة " إله " لو اضفت لها تعريف " الـ " صارت " الله " !!


ولهذا تجد القانون يقول " نؤمن بإله واحد " مين هو بقى ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> مين زعلان هون ​
> بالنسبة للسؤال فقانون الإيمان عزيزي هو الذي يجيب ولست أنا​
> (نؤمن بإله واحد)​



 لغاية كده متفقون 
اشرح لى بقى يعنى ايه أقنوم ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> اشرح لى بقى يعنى ايه أقنوم ؟


وضعت لك شرح في السابق وها انت تكرر نفس طلبك الآن !!
فعلى ماذا يدل هذا التكرار في الأسئلة ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هذا ما رددنا عليه وفي نهاية الإقتباس تعود فتكتب نفس العبارات العجيبة ! وكأن مشاركتنا بعد ادعاءك الأول مكتوبة بالحبر السري ، هذا يسمى اضاعة وقت ، عندما تريد ان تصر على فهمك فناقش الذي نكتبه لك ولا تضع رأيك الخاطيء مرة اخرى !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مين هو بقى؟
على فكرة أنا مستنيك فم قسم الكتب المسيحية علشان تفيدنى عما أسأل عليه


----------



## fouad78 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لغاية كده متفقون
> اشرح لى بقى يعنى ايه أقنوم ؟


أنا بأمرك بس أستأذنك لأني تعبان وفي الصباح أكمل معاك
بس إذا حبيت فيك تشوف هذا الرابط إلي حطه الاستاذ مولكا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وضعت لك شرح في السابق وها انت تكرر نفس طلبك الآن !!
> فعلى ماذا يدل هذا التكرار في الأسئلة ؟



 أنا آسف على التكرار


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*إننا نؤمن بالثالوث القدوس ، ومع ذلك نؤمن بإله واحد . و حينما نقول "باسم الأب و الابن و الروح القدس 

نقول بعدها "إله واحد أمين" والإيمان بإله واحد ، هو فى أول وصية من الوصايا العشر ، إذ يقول الرب " أنا الرب إلهك..لا تكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي " (خر20 :3 ) (تث5: 6 ،7) . وما أكثر الآيات الخاصة بوحدانية الله في سفر أشعياء النبي ، إذ يقول" أنا الرب وليس غيري . قبلي لم يصور إله ، وبعدى لا يكون" (أش 44 : 6،9 ) ( أش 46 : 9 ) (أش 48 : 12 ) . 
و العهد الجديد يتحدث أيضا عن التوحيد . 


فيقول " الذين يشهدون السماء هم ثلاثة : الآب و الكلمة و الروح القدوس . وهؤلاء واحد" (1يو 5 :7). وفي رسالة يعقوب الرسول "أنت تؤمن بإله واحد . حسنا تفعل ، و الشياطين أيضا يؤمنون و يقشعرون " ( يع 2 : 19) . ويقصد هنا الإيمان العقلى وليس القلبي و الفعلي . فالذي لا يؤمن بإله واحد هو في مستوى من الإيمان  أقل من الشياطين ! و السيد المسيح حينما قال ".. وعمدوهم باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدوس " (مت 28: 19 ) ،قال باسم و ليس بأسماء …
  نحن لا نؤمن بتعدد الآلهة ، إنما بإله واحد 

   و الثالوث القدوس لا يعنى تعددالألهية . و أنما يعنى فهم التفاصيل فى الذات الإلهية
 الواحدة 
فالله له ذات إلهية ، و عقل وروح و الله  بعقله، و الثلاثة و احد كذلك النار : نلاحظ فيه ذات النار ، و ما يتولد منها حرارة وما ينبثق منها من نور . و النار و حرارتها و نورها كيان واحد و كذلك الشمس بحرارتها ونورها كيان واحد الآب هو الذات الإلهية ، والابن هو عقل الله الناطق ، أو نطق الله العاقل هو حكمة الله (1كو23 ،24 ). و الروح القدس هو روح الله وواضح أن الله و روحه كيان واحد . و الله وعقله كيان واحد ..
  والذي يؤمن بتعدد الآلهة ، يتعارض مع المنطق فى فهم اللاهوت 
فإن كان هناك عدد من الألهة ، فمن منهم الأقوى . إن كان واحد منهم أقوى يكون هو الله ، و الباقيان ليسا آلهين . وإن كان الكل في قوة واحدة ، يكون كل منهم محدود بقوة الآخرين  . آي يقوى على كل الكائنات ، ما عدا من يشاركه في الألوهية . و هكذا لا يكون أحد من هذه الآلهة آلها ، لأنه لا يوجد واحد منهم قادرا على كل شئ . و نفس الوضع بالنسبة إلى الخالق : إن وجد عدد من الآلهة فمن منهم الخالق ؟ إن كان واحد منهم هو الخالق وحدة ، يكون هو الله ، و الخليقة كلها تتبعه لأنه هو خالقها ، ولا تكون الألهة الأخرى آلهة و أن كان كان هذا الخالق هو خالق الكل ، فهل خلق باقي الآلهة ؟ إن كان قد خلقهم ، لا يكون آلهة . و إن كان لم يخلقهم ، تكون قدرته على الخالق محدودة بباقي الآلهة . وإن كان هو محدودا ، لا يكون آلها . و هكذا فى تطبيق باقي الصفات الإلهية .. و نخرج بنتيجة ونطقية حتمية ، وهي الإيمان بإله واحد . بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد ، الله الأب : 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> مين هو بقى؟



ده كان سؤالي !!
واللي المفروض انك بعد كل الشرح ده تكون فهمته !



> على فكرة أنا مستنيك فم *قسم الكتب المسيحية *علشان تفيدنى عما أسأل عليه


!!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*إله حق من إله حق
تعنى أن أقنوم الإبن له الطبيعة الإلهية بالحق مولود من الآب الذى له الطبيعة الإلهية بالحق قبل كل الدهور .
فكما نعرف ان العقل يولد داخل الذات كذلك اقنوم الابن مولود فى الذات الإلهية قبل كل الدهور فلم يكن هناك لحظة واحدة لم يكن لله عقل ناطق خلالها (حاشــــا)*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إله حق من إله حق*





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تعنى أن أقنوم الإبن له الطبيعة الإلهية بالحق مولود من الآب الذى له الطبيعة الإلهية بالحق قبل كل الدهور .*
> *فكما نعرف ان العقل يولد داخل الذات كذلك اقنوم الابن مولود فى الذات الإلهية قبل كل الدهور فلم يكن هناك لحظة واحدة لم يكن لله عقل ناطق خلالها (حاشــــا)*



يعجبنى حوارك
هقرأكلامك فى المداخلتين الآخرتين جيدا وبتركيز
و‘ن بدا لى شئ 
ففى الغد إن شاء الله
تحياتى سمعان


----------



## فادي الكلداني (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إيه المشكلة ياسمعان أن الله ( الواحد )
> موجود وعاقل وحى !
> واحنا مش بنتكلم عن التجسد
> بنقول أن النص فى قانون الإيمان
> ...


 

صعب جداً ان تفهم المسيحية ما لم تخطو نحوها بالروح وانفتاح الذهن وليس العقل فقط. 

بما أن الله غير منظور بطبيعته، وأن كان ظهوره ممكناً كما هو للمخلوقات لفنيت الخليقة كلها من وهج ضيائه. لهذه الغاية إتخذ الانسان سكنى وهيكلاً له. ووحد مع لاهوته إبن الطبيعة المائتة وحدة أبدية غير قابلة للانفصال. وشاركه معه في السلطة والسيادة والملك. أي ما اعنيه أنارت الطبيعة الالهية البشرية بالانضمام كما تتلألأ الجوهرة الثمينة والنقية بشعاع الشمس الساقط عليها. بحيث تكون طبيعة المستنير كطبيعة المنير، وتتم الرؤية تحت أشعة وأنوار تنعكس على الطبيعة القابلة كأنها صادرة عن الطبيعة المشعة. دون ان يطرأ تغيير على الفاعل نتيجة أنتقال فعله الى المنفعل. مثلما الكلمة الخفية النفس تتحد بالكلمات المجسمة بواسطة اقتناع العقل ويتم أرسالها من موضع الى اخر دون ان تنتقل من مكانها. هكذا أتحد الآب بأنسان منا بواسطة العقل وأتى الى العالم دون أن يغادر أباه في وجوده (والكلمة صار جسداً وحل فينا).

سلخ أحد القديسيين سنوات عديدة في التضرع والصلاة الى الله ليكشف له هذه العبارة، فأتاه صوت من السماء يقول: أنسب عبارة "صار" الى الجسد، و "حل" الى الكلمة. وهكذا أتضح المعنى.

إله واحد لا غير!

الرب يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

توضيح معنى كلمة اقنوم وسبب استخدام الآباء لها وطريقة عملها​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يوجد تعارض الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

فليسمح لى الاخوة المسيحيين توضيح معن اقنوم 
لاخى ياسر الجندى بطريقة مبسطة

يظن كثير من المسلمين ان كلمة اقنوم تعنى شخص او شكل منفصل و مستقل بذاته عن باقى الاقانيم الاخرى لذلك نجدهم يقولوا كمعادلة حسابية
كيف ان 1 + 1 +1 = 3  و ان هذا تعدد للالهة بما يتنافى مع التوحيد .. و لكن الحقيقة هى ان كلمة اقنوم يعبر عنها فى الايمان المسيحى بالتعبير التالى فى راى الشخصى "الاقنوم هو صفة فى ذات الله لا تغنى عن باقى الصفتان الاخرتان بدون زيادة او نقصان فى القدرة الكلية لكل صفة على حدة"
و بمعنى حسابى تقريبى للاذهان تكون المعادلة كالاتى
1\3  +  1\3  +  1\3  = 1 صحيح .. و بمعنى نهائى
ان الاقانيم هى توصيف لذات الله من الداخل و ليست اشخاص مستقلة بذاتها

اما قانون الايمان و شرحه من ايات الكتاب المقدس بطريقه جميلة تجده هنا 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_527.htm

و الله اعلم ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مع التحفظ ، ولكن جميل ، ولكنك لم تستشهد بالبخاري


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*الله في ذاته هو الإله الواحد الخالق القادر علي كل شئ *
*وبما أنه إله وكامل لابد أن يكون له وجود كي أشعر به وأشعر بأن هناك من يشعر بي*
*وهذا ما ندعوه بالأب .... أي الذات الإله الكائنة قبل كل الدهور .... -دليل الوجود-*
*وهذا الإله الموجود الكائن .... عاقل وناطق وبه كان ما كان .... وهذا ما ندعوه بالأبن -الكلمة- *
*وبالتأكيد هو حي فكما أنه موجود بذاته وعاقل وناطق بكلمته فهو حي بروحه حي من تلقاء نفسه لم يهبه أحد الحياة لأنه وببساطة هو نبع الحياة وأصلها ... وهذا ما ندعوه بالروح القدس*

*أذاً الأب والأبن والروح القدس .... هم أقانيم ذاتيه في الله أقانيم لكل منها صفاته وأعماله وعليها يكون هنا إله *
*وبدون إحداهم لا وجود له ... لأنه وإن فقد الحياة مات وإن فقد النطق والعقل صار جماد وإن ضاع قيامه بذاته صار أشبه بالحلم *
*فالثلاثة هم الواحد *
*واحد فقط حي ناطق موجود*

*وقانون الإيمان حق لأنه بالفعل حق*
*فكما قيل -إله حق من إله حق- قيل نور من نور*
*فهل النور الذي من النور ينبثق نورين ؟ بالطبيع لا لأنهم نور واحد *
*وهكذا إله حق من إله حق ... فهل هم إلهين ؟ بالطبع أيضاً لا *
*لأنه بالفعل إله حق من إله حق *
*لأن لكل أقنوم حق ثابت في الإلوهية لأنه وبدون أحدهم فقد هذا الإله ألوهيته *
*فأقنوم الأب إله حق من إله حق *
*والأبن إله حق من إله حق*
*والروح القدس إله حق من إله حق*
*فالثلاثة أقانيم إله حق من إله حق*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

تأملت كثيرا فى القياس الذى يقيسون عليه
سواء أن الإنسان جسد وعقل وروح أو الشمس وحرارتها وأشعتها
وأنها رغم اختلاف المسميان إلا أنها علم على ذات واحدة
فرأيته قياس مع الفارق
فالعقل والروح لاينفكان عن الجسد 
بمعنى هل العقل يستطيع أن يقوم بما يقوم به الجسد 
بمعنى ، لم نسمع أنه يوما من الدهر قام عقلا ( بذاته ) بفعل أى شئ دون الجسد 
هل سمعت مثلا أن عقلا ( ذاتا ) صنع سيارة أو فعل شيئا
لكن هنا نرى أن الإبن ( أحد الأقانيم ) متفرد ذاتيا
فقد أعلن ( حسب المعتقد ) أنه الله تلميحا وتصريحا
وأن له حياة فى ذاته
( لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك ) يوحنا 5 / 19
وانه له سلطان أن يفعل 
وأنه يدين الناس 
سبحان الله ! !
وهل هذا الدفاع المستميت منكم والحوارات الشاقة والنقاشات الطويلة إلا على اثبات ألوهية الإبن ؟ ! !
فالإبن بذاته إله 
والآب إله 
فتبدو المعادلة بلا حل


----------



## الملكـــه (12 سبتمبر 2011)

وايضا....كيف يكون يسوع هو الاله وفي النفس الوقت هم الابن....معنى ذلك انه يوجد الابن وايضا الاله....يعني صاروا اثنين
اعلم انه تم كثيييييييييييييرا شرح هذا ....ولكن هذا شيئ غير منطقي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*



			فرأيته قياس مع الفارق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلنا مجمعين أنه قياس مع الفارق لا إختلاف حيث لا يستطيع المحدود أن يكون مشابها ويقاس عليه بنفس الدرجة الغير محدود ولكنه مثال لتوصيل المعلومه .




			لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك ) يوحنا 5 / 19
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم فكل اعمال الآب هى للإبن لأن الله لا هوته لايتجسد فلاهوت الآب هو نفسه لاهوت الإبن هو نفسه لاهوت الروح القدس .
فالآب هو الله 
وكذلك الإبن هو الله نفسه .




			وانه له سلطان أن يفعل 
وأنه يدين الناس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أليس هو الله فما الغرابة فى أن تكون هذه هى أعماله؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			فالإبن بذاته إله 
والآب إله 
فتبدو المعادلة بلا حل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وثقلى المعلومه دى ومصدرها ان الابن اله من دون الآب وأن الآب إله من دون الإبن ؟
فهمتها بطريقتك وتصر أن تثبت فهمك الخاطئ .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2011)

> بمعنى هل العقل يستطيع أن يقوم بما يقوم به الجسد


بالطبع المثال لا يكتمل ، ولكنك اسأت السؤال في نقطة ضعف المثال ، سؤالك هذا ينم عن انك تعتقد ان العقل منفصل عن الجسدة ( طبعا بتكلم عن الثالوث ) يعني كأني بقول لك ، انت معتقد ان الروح القدس منفصل عن الآب او عن الإبن ، وده خطأ ، فطالما تتكلم عن " هل يستطيع " فبالطبع ، لماذا ؟ لان الإستطاعة مقدرة ، وانت عرفت ان كل اقنوم هو " كل الله " اي الله وليس جزء من الله ، والله كلي المقدرة وبالتالي فلا يوجد مكان للسؤال " هل يستطيع " !!



> بمعنى ، لم نسمع أنه يوما من الدهر قام عقلا ( بذاته ) بفعل أى شئ دون الجسد



طبعا كلامك خطأ وضعيف حتى في المنطق ، فلا يوجد شيء مادي ملموس اسمه " العقل " ، فالعقل هو امكانية الفرد على الإبداع والأدراك الفهمي لما يحيط به ، لكن هنا ، ما هو " العقل " وما هو " ذات العقل " هذا !!؟

ارجو ان تكون على علم ان العقل شيء والمخ شيء !

فالحيوانات لديها مخ وليس عقل ..


وبرغم ذلك اجيك ، نعم العقل يفعل شيء بدون الجسد ( الملموس ) وهو التفكير وحل المشكلات مثلا ...



> لكن هنا نرى أن الإبن ( أحد الأقانيم ) متفرد ذاتيا


يعني اية منفردا ذاتيا ؟ لو تعني " منفصل " فكلامك خاطيء ..



> وهل هذا الدفاع المستميت منكم والحوارات الشاقة والنقاشات الطويلة إلا على اثبات ألوهية الإبن ؟ ! !


خطأ بليغ وبالغ وقاتل وشرس ايضا  ، نحن لا نحاور لكي " نثبت " لا بالطبع ، فالكتاب واضح وصريح ، نحن نحاور لكي " نبين " لكم ما لا تروه او ما " تتعمدون " عدم رؤيته ، وليس لنثبت شيء ، فلاهوت المسيح ليس نظريه تثبت بنا ، هو حقيقة موجودة بالفعل ، ويبقى لك ان تعرفها ، لا ان تثبت هى ..


فنحن نتحاور معكم لأجلـــــ"كم" وليس لأجل اثبات لاهوت " المسيح " ...



فلو كنت لديك ادنى معرفة في اليهوديات ستعرف ان مجرد اطلاق يسوع لقب " المسيح " عليه " بدون ان يكون ممسوحا بالدهن حسياً " يعني انه يهوه " بنفسه وهذا اعتقاد اليهود ...

فنحن ننقل لكم ما لا تعرفوه ولا نثبت شيء ..



> فتبدو المعادلة بلا حل


اي معادلة صديقي ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

إلى حين ترقى
 عقولنا لعقولكم
وفهمنا لفهمكم
وعلمنا لعلمكم 
يتم إغلاق الموضوع
حتى إشعار آخر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إلى حين ترقى
> عقولنا لعقولكم
> وفهمنا لفهمكم
> وعلمنا لعلمكم
> ...


 

لا علاقة للعقول وللعلوم بهذا الشيء. عندما بدأت حديثي اللاهوتي معاك كي أبين لك كيفية قبول هذه الحقيقة وهي أن المسيح الرب هو الله طلبت منك يا عزيزي أن تدع العقل والتصانيف المادية والمعتقدات الشائعة على حدا، ودع الروح "روح القبول" هي المسيطرة على جميع احاسيسك المادية عند ذلك ستصل لما تصبو اليه من فهم لهذه العقيدة. 

الملخص: الله الكامل في المسيحية هو الله الواحد الذي لا شريك له القادر على كل شيء الغير منفصل الذي لا يتجزأ ولا ينحل الحي بكلمته والواجد بوجوده الازلي والابدي.


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إلى حين ترقى
> عقولنا لعقولكم
> وفهمنا لفهمكم
> وعلمنا لعلمكم
> ...



سترتقي بالحوار ، فأنت كمسلم من الطبيعي الاتفهم هذه الأشياء فهى جديدة عليك ، ولكن لا مشكلة فالعلم لا يضرك ، كل ما عليك هو التفكير فيما نقله لكي تدرك عن ماذا نتكلم ، على الأقل لتشرح لأخوتك بطريقة سهلة !


----------

